# VAD Mobile PDA Diagnostic Bundles-Offerings Extended



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Due to popular demand, and repeated requests, VAD has secured additional inventory of both the ultra-affordable Palm III PDA, and the Bluetooth ready Palm Tungsten E2 PDA for sale, while quantities last. Both of these PDA’s highlight the VAD’s ability to perform VW/Audi specific diagnostics with ease, and do so in a convenient and portable fashion. In case you missed them the first time:
VAD Mobile/Palm III Bundle








This is the perfect pre-bundled kit that includes everything you need to start using VAD Mobile in one convenient package. The Palm III runs on two standard AAA batteries and has a flip down screen protector that makes this admirable PDA perfect for storing in the glove box.
VAD Mobile Lite / Palm III Bundle costs $299.00 and includes:
1 CD-ROM containing the VAD-Mobile software, up-to-date vehicle database, PDF user’s manual
1 single user license for VAD-Mobile
1 Serial to OBD-II cable (cable is NOT self charging)
1 Palm III PDA (including Palm Desktop software and serial cable)
VAD Mobile/Tungsten E2 Bundle








This kit is also pre-bundled and comes complete for diagnostics of your VW or Audi vehicle. The Palm Tungsten E2 features the latest in PDA technology, including an SD card slot, Bluetooth capability, and non-volatile memory. The E2 also works in conjunction with our Integrated Charging cable, which provides charging capability to the Palm when the cable is connected via the OBD-II port to a vehicle with the ignition in the ON or RUN position.
VAD Mobile Lite(UA) /Palm Tungsten E2 bundle costs $449.00 and includes:
1 CD-ROM containing the VAD-Mobile software, up-to-date vehicle database, PDF user’s manual
1 single user license for VAD-Mobile
1 self charging PDA to OBD-II cable
1 Palm Tungsten E2 PDA (including Palm Desktop software, USB Hot-Sync cable, and AC adapter)
Looking to perform diagnostics on your pre-1996 VW or Audi with only an OBD-I connector? VAD also sells a 2X2 adapter that will function with any of these software and cable bundles for an additional $39.00.








Orders can be placed via PayPal at http://www.vadmobile.com, or via VISA/MC by calling VAD directly.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: VAD Mobile PDA Diagnostic Bundles-Offerings Extended ([email protected])*

The reviews are in....

_Quote, originally posted by *hinrichs* »_great product use this all the time for friends and also my own cars. easy to use and setup


_Quote, originally posted by *Skela* »_Great price all in, and a great product!
 

_Quote, originally posted by *slackin' at work* »_awesome price for an awesome product. I have the E2 and love it.
 

_Quote, originally posted by *Acerxz* »_I love my VAD
 

_Quote, originally posted by *VTEC976* »_I saw it several times, and used it during the Tulsa GTG…a great product!

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: VAD Mobile PDA Diagnostic Bundles-Offerings Extended ([email protected])*

These VAD bundles make great Christmas gifts!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: VAD Mobile PDA Diagnostic Bundles-Offerings Extended ([email protected])*

1 Palm Tungsten E2 left!!


----------

